# Prepper Forum Is "Scary".



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Reported on December 2, 2017
2 Comments 
Reporter isVictimNationalityUnited StatesRaceHispanicGendermale
*Nature of Incident*

Online harrassment, slurs or threats of violence
Just watch these guys. They use a lot of veiled code words and language. They insult different cultures, and they then talk about their gun. Real scary. http://racistreport.org/racist_reports/bigots-at-prepperforums-net/


IMHO, punks like this are an existential threat [the ones crying wolf I mean]. And I don't take them lightly, and I oppose them whenever I can. Go over and leave a comment if you would.

This was what I posted. (I will have to look later, to see if it made it through the moderator.)
What constitutes, those things that gives you courage? You have written about what scares you; now what makes you comfortable, what encourages you? This is not a rhetorical exercise, I want to know, where do you go when you want to feel safe?

OK, enough with the rhetoric; IMHO you are a wolf in sheep's clothing, and all of your blather about fear is a cloak of maliciousness. Somehow, you think that it gives you power.
And that is what I have to say about your concerns about PrepperForums.net

Adios.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Second link is dead.

I made a post Also let's see if it makes it through the moderator.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Second link is dead.
> 
> I made a post Also let's see if it makes it through the moderator.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk





MaterielGeneral said:


> Second link is dead.
> 
> I made a post Also let's see if it makes it through the moderator.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


 I refreshed the link, and it should work now; and I suspect that the moderator will be stunned by the energetic responses. They like to dish it out, but they can't take it; hypocrite bastards.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

See the first comment from "David" on May 29th?

I've already engaged that stupid bastard.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Anyone that doesn't support and further the liberal/marxists agenda is "scary and a threat" to these people.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> See the first comment from "David" on May 29th?
> 
> I've already engaged that stupid bastard.


I am not sure who David is, when I clicked his name, I was sent to the Home page of PF. Why the low opinion of him?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Anyone that doesn't support and further the liberal/marxists agenda is "scary and a threat" to these people.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, I know and they use that to try and gain power, but I think that they have over-played their hand, and it ain't working anymore on a lot of people.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

These people get offended about snow being white.

Don't give them the time of day.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I posted that link somewhere here a few weeks ago. When I was researching this site I saw that, helped me decide to come over here. If a sandy vagina there hated this forum, it must be a good place to be!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> I am not sure who David is, when I clicked his name, I was sent to the Home page of PF. Why the low opinion of him?


No, the stupid bastard is the OP of the complaint, the "victim." David is a fine, handsome, upstanding fellow who got really tired of the whiner complaining about how bad we were here.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> I am not sure who David is, when I clicked his name, I was sent to the Home page of PF. Why the low opinion of him?


Coastie_dad = David

:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> Yes, I know and they use that to try and gain power, but I think that they have over-played their hand, and it ain't working anymore on a lot of people.


Very true. Everyday more people are "getting it".

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

I posted there but it just disappeared.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

This forum is getting to scary for me. I think I am going to go and hide under my bed. Does anyone remember that little crier when Bill Clinton was running for president that asked "Why Can't We All Get Along?" Where is that wonderful Orator when we need him? If a person doesn't like a forum leave it, no big deal. I did that at another forum that a lot of people here belong to.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I just noticed a new reply...

Bigots at prepperforums.net | RacistReport.org


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Only a truly fortunate person thinks a place like this is scary. If once life is so well off that a internet forum is scary to them, well, they sure not have had real problems in their life


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, I buy the "scary" thingie. Recently someone thought I was actually two members.

Yeah, imagine that, me, computer savvy. If it doesn't say Harley-Davidson on it, I don't know how to fix it...


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

I guess the ******* over there didn't like what I posted 'cause it's not there! lol!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

yes David suffer from Dickie Do?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Second link is dead.
> 
> I made a post Also let's see if it makes it through the moderator.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


My comment did not make the cut, it ain't there, and I posted it yesterday. I don't see yours either, but who is surprised by that? Those panty-wearing-girlie-boys love obscurity, I know because that is how cowards operate. And they are delusional, because they think, that if they erase contrary words there, then they are erased everywhere. Commies think that way, and that is what they are, a bunch of Reds.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

We need to make a post complaining about a very racist company that is liberal and see if they even post that.


MisterMills357 said:


> My comment did not make the cut, it ain't there, and I posted it yesterday. I don't see yours either, but who is surprised by that? Those panty-wearing-girlie-boys love obscurity, I know because that is how cowards operate. And they are delusional, because they think, that if they erase contrary words there, then they are erased everywhere. Commies think that way, and that is what they are, a bunch of Reds.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> See the first comment from "David" on May 29th?
> 
> I've already engaged that stupid bastard.





MisterMills357 said:


> I am not sure who David is, when I clicked his name, I was sent to the Home page of PF. Why the low opinion of him?





Coastie dad said:


> No, the stupid bastard is the OP of the complaint, the "victim." David is a fine, handsome, upstanding fellow who got really tired of the whiner complaining about how bad we were here.





Kauboy said:


> Coastie_dad = David
> 
> :tango_face_wink:





Urinal Cake said:


> yes David suffer from Dickie Do?


I can be dense when I want to be, or don't want to be, which is all of the time. Now I know who David is though.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Comments #2 Now let's see if that gets posted.:vs_rocking_banana:

Get some guts, get a gun, and then go Airborne, you insult to manhood! Who the Hell do you think that you are anyway? You little Son Of A Bitch!
Bigots at prepperforums.net | RacistReport.org


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Bleach said:


> I guess the ******* over there didn't like what I posted 'cause it's not there! lol!


Ditto here. Even if there is a contingent of Keyboard Commandos around here, they never want a face to face, so why would the left find this place scary? Is it because they realize they cannot control it? Quite frankly, in the time I've been here I haven't met anyone that poses a threat to anyone except themselves.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

The Resister said:


> Ditto here. Even if there is a contingent of Keyboard Commandos around here, they never want a face to face, so why would the left find this place scary? Is it because they realize they cannot control it? Quite frankly, in the time I've been here I haven't met anyone that poses a threat to anyone except themselves.


People having extra food, water, firearms, other things in case of emergency is not scary. People who do not have that stuff are simply not prepared for a long term emergency. We have been through a few minor events that make you think, like the time they cut the fiber optic cable and no one could use plastic for three days. Or the fire in our area that burnt down one of the power stations. You never know what may happen, and in my opinion, people who think that people who prepare are scary or whatever, are just plain STUPID!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Bleach said:


> People having extra food, water, firearms, other things in case of emergency is not scary. People who do not have that stuff are simply not prepared for a long term emergency. We have been through a few minor events that make you think, like the time they cut the fiber optic cable and no one could use plastic for three days. Or the fire in our area that burnt down one of the power stations. You never know what may happen, and in my opinion, people who think that people who prepare are scary or whatever, are just plain STUPID!


Bleach you are new so I guess I will let you slide. But you said the scary word, *//FIREARMS/GUNS* that makes them pee pee in their panties every time.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Gunn said:


> Bleach you are new so I guess I will let you slide. But you said the scary word, *//FIREARMS/GUNS* that makes them pee pee in their panties every time.


Let the outsiders think this to be the The Golden Mean. Most sportsmen and backpackers I know try to go easy on the trails, they use one cartridge per game animal, and they never waste anything they consider a valuable commodity for the dim future.

Yes, I know there are Rambozos who wear a bandolier but haven't the faintest idea on what "underwear" is. It might be a good idea to let the great unwashed have their fantasy. With a gentle push we could get Pelosi to stand up before congress and scream, _"BVDs come in a pack of three, no real hunter needs three boxers to kill a deer..."_

Personally I'm more dangerous with a knife.

It's the old needin' and wantin' scenario. What's a .416 Rigby round go for now, ten bucks? Heck, a shot of Botox goes for over a 100. Maybe the NRA should demand a waiting period and NICS check for unneeded facial enhancements.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> yes David suffer from Dickie Do?


Nope. Just an issue of showing up trying to shoot pool with a rope.:crying:


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

Gunn said:


> Bleach you are new so I guess I will let you slide. But you said the scary word, *//FIREARMS/GUNS* that makes them pee pee in their panties every time.


Well at least I'm not named after a gunn!!!! Na na na!


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Bleach said:


> People having extra food, water, firearms, other things in case of emergency is not scary. People who do not have that stuff are simply not prepared for a long term emergency. We have been through a few minor events that make you think, like the time they cut the fiber optic cable and no one could use plastic for three days. Or the fire in our area that burnt down one of the power stations. You never know what may happen, and in my opinion, people who think that people who prepare are scary or whatever, are just plain STUPID!


If they were honest, a lot of them are hypocrites. Let's look at their preps. They might have life insurance, a savings account, 401k or its equivalent, a fire extinguisher and /or smoke alarms. Then there is a home security system, deadbolt locks, and a case of beer in the fridge.

If they think about it, if the system crashes and all their eggs are in one basket THEY are the ones who pose a threat as they attempt to gather in mobs and take from those who do have supplies. Right now, all across America, you're seeing fires, volcanoes, hurricanes, earthquakes, etc. and I'd bet you anything, those who were forced from their homes look back in retrospect and wish they had, at the least, a Bug Out Bag.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> Reported on December 2, 2017
> 2 Comments
> Reporter isVictimNationalityUnited StatesRaceHispanicGendermale
> *Nature of Incident*
> ...


I replied to those people. My post never made it to their board. They are just collecting names for their list. They don't want an opposing view about prepperforums.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

The Resister said:


> If they were honest, a lot of them are hypocrites. Let's look at their preps. They might have life insurance, a savings account, 401k or its equivalent, a fire extinguisher and /or smoke alarms. Then there is a home security system, deadbolt locks, and a case of beer in the fridge.
> 
> If they think about it, if the system crashes and all their eggs are in one basket THEY are the ones who pose a threat as they attempt to gather in mobs and take from those who do have supplies. Right now, all across America, you're seeing fires, volcanoes, hurricanes, earthquakes, etc. and I'd bet you anything, those who were forced from their homes look back in retrospect and wish they had, at the least, a Bug Out Bag.


Some telemarketer called me trying to sell me a home security system and I declined. He asked me had I ever had a break in at my home before. I told that yes I had one a few years back. He said that he thought that if I had one then, most likely the person breaking in would not have gotten away with it, now would they? I said that he didn't get away with it, that the police got him. He then stated how lucky I was that the police were nearby, blah blah blah. I told him that I helped the police catch him and he asked how. So I said when he came in I shot him in the head with a 12 gauge shotgun. He screamed like a girl! lol! I just made it all up.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Only a truly fortunate person thinks a place like this is scary. If once life is so well off that a internet forum is scary to them, well, they sure not have had real problems in their life


Hah! That ain't no shit. People that think this room is scary obviously have never had occasion to walked into the wrong bar on the south side of Chicago. :vs_shocked:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Resister said:


> Ditto here. Even if there is a contingent of Keyboard Commandos around here, they never want a face to face, so why would the left find this place scary? Is it because they realize they cannot control it? Quite frankly, in the time I've been here I haven't met anyone that poses a threat to anyone except themselves.


They think that we are scary or crazed, because we have guns; with a survival mentality, plus a take-it-to-them way of doing things. Think about it, that is an inversion of what they are; they want someone to come save them, a big strong man perhaps. 
And that is faggoty, sissy-boy thinking-- those two things cannot live in the same head--not a he-man and a sissy-boy. You are one or the other, and they are sissy's--the women on this board are tougher than the men on that board.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Bleach said:


> Some telemarketer called me trying to sell me a home security system and I declined. He asked me had I ever had a break in at my home before. I told that yes I had one a few years back. He said that he thought that if I had one then, most likely the person breaking in would not have gotten away with it, now would they? I said that he didn't get away with it, that the police got him. He then stated how lucky I was that the police were nearby, blah blah blah. I told him that I helped the police catch him and he asked how. So I said when he came in I shot him in the head with a 12 gauge shotgun. He screamed like a girl! lol! I just made it all up.


OMG! I am amongst my own when I come here, because I do stuff like that, I just make it up. Sometimes, it is the right thing to do, just make up a story.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> They think that we are scary or crazed, because we have guns; with a survival mentality, plus a take-it-to-them way of doing things. Think about it, that is an inversion of what they are; they want someone to come save them, a big strong man perhaps.
> And that is faggoty, sissy-boy thinking-- those two things cannot live in the same head--not a he-man and a sissy-boy. You are one or the other, and they are sissy's--the women on this board are tougher than the men on that board.


Yeah, but some of the women on this board are tougher than some of the men on this board. I have been wondering. What kind of men let their daughters, girlfriends and wives show up at protests to go up against people they supposedly find scary? Would you unnecessarily endanger someone you cared about in order to make a political point? So, what does that say about those kind of people?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've carried a gun since the late 1970s/early 1980s. Your post is why. You know the old song, "God is great, beer is good and people are crazy."

I'm not going to surrender my life because some lesbian is having a bad day.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Uh, what the hell does being a christian have to do with being prepared??
Everyone should prepare!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Scary? Most wouldn't know scary if it boo'd them.

This is scary &#8230;.. http://dentonandsasquatch.com/2018/07/16/denton-and-sasquatch-show-106/

:vs_lol:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Resister said:


> Yeah, but some of the women on this board are tougher than some of the men on this board. I have been wondering. What kind of men let their daughters, girlfriends and wives show up at protests to go up against people they supposedly find scary? Would you unnecessarily endanger someone you cared about in order to make a political point? So, what does that say about those kind of people?


To sum it up: my last girlfriend carried an Ruger SP-101 .357; and I personally gave the one before her, a Ruger P-97 .45. I could not stop either one of them, from doing what they wanted to, and it ain't because of the guns. 
They just did what they did, and neither of them asked me if it was OK. But, if either one of those girls shows up at a protest, she will have a little something in her car. {PS: I am long gone from either of them, and their willful ways is a huge part of that.}
If women want to show up at protests, let them show up; and if they get their skull cracked; well that is too bad. Women are not as tough as men, generally speaking; and they may have to learn that lesson, the hard way.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Tango2X said:


> Uh, what the hell does being a christian have to do with being prepared??
> Everyone should prepare!


What are you talking about?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Tango2X said:


> Uh, what the hell does being a christian have to do with being prepared??
> Everyone should prepare!


"The Hell" has everything to do with Christians being prepared, both for this life and for the life to come. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> To sum it up: my last girlfriend carried an Ruger SP-101 .357; and I personally gave the one before her, a Ruger P-97 .45. I could not stop either one of them, from doing what they wanted to, and it ain't because of the guns.
> They just did what they did, and neither of them asked me if it was OK. But, if either one of those girls shows up at a protest, she will have a little something in her car. {PS: I am long gone from either of them, and their willful ways is a huge part of that.}
> If women want to show up at protests, let them show up; and if they get their skull cracked; well that is too bad. Women are not as tough as men, generally speaking; and they may have to learn that lesson, the hard way.


Agreed. Equality means taking the bad with the good. Too bad we don't observe our old Christian values.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

They posted the comments that I wrote! I am incredulous, because one of them was pretty blunt, but I meant it. And then, there is this guy, who posted his dumbopkf prattle, late in the game. OK, I wanna know, which one of you pissed in this guys Pepsi, and which ones are hanging out, under a bridge? I know that I ain't spending time under any bridges; and I am sick of the creeps who imply that I am a troll or a troglodyte.

Steve _says:_
July 18, 2018 at 6:00 am
Even though I don't know the OP I agree, because of the company that hangs under the bridges there, Prepper forum.net is one of the nastiest, most bigoted websites there is. A good part of it is really a handful of incredibly fanatical conservative right wing guys that are ruining the site. Its a shame really. That site is supposed to be about prepping but the crew there make it incredibly political. Politics in general isnt a bad thing but when anyone outright makes fun of those who have a different political stance then you, you harass them and you patronize them, its crossing the line, on that website, on any website. Its a shame that it is just a handful of guys doing this on that forum and some are even mods. Maybe even more of s shame that the other mods refuse to reign that behavior in. What that is only going to do is turn people away from posting on that site and from visiting it altogether. That will hurt there potential ad revenue..

My Reply: as DRM
I am on that forum, you dunce, and I am not an extremist, either right or left. Where do you get off saying that? You slander everyone there, and you don't even blink an eye; because you think that your cause is righteous. 
So anything is fair game, in order to harm everyone there: you are the blind leading the blind, and all of you will fall into a ditch. Leftist demagogues that you are, you cannot see your hand in front of your face.
Should everyone that you criticize, simply take it? I don't think so buddy, so welcome to America 2018.

Bigots at prepperforums.net | RacistReport.org


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> They posted the comments that I wrote! I am incredulous, because one of them was pretty blunt, but I meant it.


I read what you wrote, and personally my Aunt Clara used to use more poignant epithets in several foreign languages.

The key here is "you said you meant it." I don't think 'righteous indignation' should be censored. But it takes a man to admit his behavior. I think you did well in both posts.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I've visited several forums focused on prepping and this is defiantly the most political and opinionated forum I've found, generally less prepping information and more religious and racial opinions than other forums. I'm learning to skip some threads and posts by some members as I'm primarily interested in information that helps me to better prepare and less interested in racial and religious opinions. 

Jokes and stories about daily life in addition to prepping info is good for me, ranting like a liberal about some other topics such as deep theological discussions and racial tensions may be better off on a different forum.

just my 2 cents


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I read what you wrote, and personally my Aunt Clara used to use more poignant epithets in several foreign languages.
> 
> The key here is "you said you meant it." I don't think 'righteous indignation' should be censored. But it takes a man to admit his behavior. I think you did well in both posts.


I used to be a squad leader in the Army, and SFC Gunny never had anything on me; I am simpatico with him, and the Marines in general. I used to unleash on dimwit soldiers, when it was called for, but I let anger become a high for me, a drug. So now, I always keep my cool, and I rarely cuss; and I never get caught up in a raving lambaste, or an anger fit.

The Left is fueled by rage, and they have allowed it to be their master, but I don't care if they have. I am as calm as the blue sky myself, at least until I need to fight; and then I am prepared to go from 0 to 100, at a moments notice.

The critics who defame Prepper Forums; who shout out, that they are fearful of it: they are the same ones who would gladly embrace Lenin. They are not men of courage or morals, they are cowards, and they need to be fought, while opposition is still possible.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Elvis said:


> I've visited several forums focused on prepping and this is defiantly the most political and opinionated forum I've found, generally less prepping information and more religious and racial opinions than other forums. I'm learning to skip some threads and posts by some members as I'm primarily interested in information that helps me to better prepare and less interested in racial and religious opinions.
> 
> Jokes and stories about daily life in addition to prepping info is good for me, ranting like a liberal about some other topics such as deep theological discussions and racial tensions may be better off on a different forum.
> 
> just my 2 cents


That is fine, but it is lackadaisically dismissive of a real danger: do you think that earthquakes, and floods and disasters, are the summary constituents of prepping? 
OK, they are part of it, but that is not my primary drive or impetus for being here. 
I have a gun, and I will use it, and let me add, I am not afraid of a roving mob. If they show up at my front door, I don't mind; I do care about how I live and die, I will live bravely and die likewise.

In the meantime, I am not going to meekly allow slander, against the people of a forum, that I value. Forgive me if I sound preachy, but the day is far passed for sitting on your rump, and grousing.
There is a battle being waged: some people have not noticed, or do not care, or are fearful of engaging in it. God made me for such a time as this, and I must say, that I enjoy being in my element.

OK I am done, you are welcome to comment on anything that I say, or anything on this forum. [But, if Hillary were President, how long would this forum have lasted? She would have killed it.]


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> That is fine, but it is lackadaisically dismissive of a real danger: do you think that earthquakes, and floods and disasters, are the summary constituents of prepping?
> OK, they are part of it, but that is not my primary drive or impetus for being here.
> I have a gun, and I will use it, and let me add, I am not afraid of a roving mob. If they show up at my front door, I don't mind; I do care about how I live and die, I will live bravely and die likewise.
> 
> ...


Feeling better now that you've gotten your Morning Rant in?

I'll focus on what this forum is suppose to focus on and leave the ranting and preaching to other forums.

Have a nice day. : )


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Elvis said:


> Feeling better now that you've gotten your Morning Rant in?
> 
> I'll focus on what this forum is suppose to focus on and leave the ranting and preaching to other forums.
> 
> Have a nice day. : )


Yes, I do feel better, having ranted the time away, I feel as if a load was lifted. Feel free to drop by anytime. God Bless.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Elvis said:


> I've visited several forums focused on prepping and this is defiantly the most political and opinionated forum I've found, generally less prepping information and more religious and racial opinions than other forums. I'm learning to skip some threads and posts by some members as I'm primarily interested in information that helps me to better prepare and less interested in racial and religious opinions.
> 
> Jokes and stories about daily life in addition to prepping info is good for me, ranting like a liberal about some other topics such as deep theological discussions and racial tensions may be better off on a different forum.
> 
> just my 2 cents


Now that you have completed your first full month here, those of us that have been here for years are most appreciative of your suggestions and critical eye.:vs_lol:

Likely you just missed the boat on the topics we have already brought up that would interest you. Try the search feature or bring up what you want to talk about yourself. Just incase you haven't noticed, the threads you seem to have a sense of discomfort with are under specific sections and labeled as such. You are allowed to just skip them!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> m
> Now that you have completed your first full month here, those of us that have been here for years are most appreciative of your suggestions and critical eye.:vs_lol:
> 
> Likely you just missed the boat on the topics we have already brought up that would interest you. Try the search feature or bring up what you want to talk about yourself. Just incase you haven't notices, the threads you seem to have a sense of discomfort with are under specific sections and labeled as such. You are allowed to just skip them!


100% agree


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

> I've visited several forums focused on prepping and this is defiantly the most political and opinionated forum I've found, generally less prepping information and more religious and racial opinions than other forums


Personally I like forums with a wide variety of interests. It's the places that just talk about knives, guns, killing quickly and burying cases of ammunition that spook me.

Moderation in all things.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Personally I like forums with a wide variety of interests. It's the places that just talk about knives, guns, killing quickly and burying cases of ammunition that spook me.
> 
> Moderation in all things.


Moderation in buying ammunition? You, sir, are never to speak this blasphemy when my wife is present! I've invested too much time in her training for such a setback!:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Now that you have completed your first full month here, those of us that have been here for years are most appreciative of your suggestions and critical eye.:vs_lol:
> 
> Likely you just missed the boat on the topics we have already brought up that would interest you. Try the search feature or bring up what you want to talk about yourself. Just incase you haven't noticed, the threads you seem to have a sense of discomfort with are under specific sections and labeled as such. You are allowed to just skip them!





Elvis said:


> I've visited several forums focused on prepping and this is defiantly the most political and opinionated forum I've found, generally less prepping information and more religious and racial opinions than other forums. I'm learning to skip some threads and posts by some members as I'm primarily interested in information that helps me to better prepare and less interested in racial and religious opinions.
> 
> Jokes and stories about daily life in addition to prepping info is good for me, ranting like a liberal about some other topics such as deep theological discussions and racial tensions may be better off on a different forum.
> 
> just my 2 cents


This forum isn't for everyone. Luckily, by the Grace of God, we live in a nation that allows freedom of choice. You can choose not to participate in some conversations, you can voice your opinion with confidence that others will voice theirs, or you can leave if you're uncomfortable.
Ain't America great?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Who's the new guy again? Wait... I may have seen him recently at Burger King.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> Likely you just missed the boat on the topics we have already brought up that would interest you.


No, I've been trolling this site and several others for years off and on and while there are plenty of interesting topics here this site has always been the most opinionated with off topic comments.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Elvis said:


> No, I've been trolling this site and several others for years off and on and while there are plenty of interesting topics here this site has always been the most opinionated with off topic comments.


And ya just couldn't help yourself, you just had to go ahead and join! Welcome again! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Moderation in buying ammunition? You, sir, are never to speak this blasphemy when my wife is present!


C'mon, guy. After you buy the first 10,000 rounds of 5.56 NATO, stockpile 1,200 pounds of linotype, own three progressive presses and make all your gunpowder purchases in 8-pound cannisters, don't you think you have enough? It's here I speak from experience.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> And ya just couldn't help yourself, you just had to go ahead and join! Welcome again! :tango_face_grin:


I understood this site had more than it's share of inflammatory posts when I signed up and the buttercup who wrote the article in the OP is a very whiney social worker but just thought I'd point out that there is a reason why the buttercup chose this site to whine about.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Elvis said:


> I understood this site had more than it's share of inflammatory posts when I signed up and the buttercup who wrote the article in the OP is a very whiney social worker but just thought I'd point out that there is a reason why the buttercup chose this site to whine about.


I have had disagreements with some members on conflicting points of a debate, but I have never had an "inflammatory" response. But correct me if I'm wrong, isn't the whole idea of any forum to discuss hobbies, politics, automobiles, sporting equipment and problems within society?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> C'mon, guy. After you buy the first 10,000 rounds of 5.56 NATO, stockpile 1,200 pounds of linotype, own three progressive presses and make all your gunpowder purchases in 8-pound cannisters, don't you think you have enough? It's here I speak from experience.


I could go into a long, multiple paragraph essay with lots of *bolded* words, but to sum up my answer to your question:

No.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you thank you very much!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Only SNOWFLAKES would think this forum is scary!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Elvis said:


> I've visited several forums focused on prepping and this is defiantly the most political and opinionated forum I've found, generally less prepping information and more religious and racial opinions than other forums. I'm learning to skip some threads and posts by some members as I'm primarily interested in information that helps me to better prepare and less interested in racial and religious opinions.
> 
> Jokes and stories about daily life in addition to prepping info is good for me, ranting like a liberal about some other topics such as deep theological discussions and racial tensions may be better off on a different forum.
> 
> just my 2 cents





A Watchman said:


> Now that you have completed your first full month here, those of us that have been here for years are most appreciative of your suggestions and critical eye.:vs_lol:
> 
> Likely you just missed the boat on the topics we have already brought up that would interest you. Try the search feature or bring up what you want to talk about yourself. Just incase you haven't noticed, the threads you seem to have a sense of discomfort with are under specific sections and labeled as such. You are allowed to just skip them!





Maine-Marine said:


> 100% agree


Elvis, you may need some Ouchie cream after these posts settle in, and scour your soul; but don't fret, you are in friendly waters. It only seems like enemy territory at times.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Elvis said:


> I've visited several forums focused on prepping and this is defiantly the most political and opinionated forum I've found, generally less prepping information and more religious and racial opinions than other forums. I'm learning to skip some threads and posts by some members as I'm primarily interested in information that helps me to better prepare and less interested in racial and religious opinions.
> 
> Jokes and stories about daily life in addition to prepping info is good for me, ranting like a liberal about some other topics such as deep theological discussions and racial tensions may be better off on a different forum.
> 
> just my 2 cents


That is because the other sites tend to ban opinions, for the sake of comity; I was warned at SB when I popped off to a Pagan, and rendered a low opinion of him. Suffice it to say, I dropped that forum, and I still have no regard for Pagans. So what does it really change, when a forum tries to suppress opinions? Nothing, since the effort is always futile; and in the end, it is destructive to freedom and social order. Opinions will always be expressed, since they cannot be extinguished; and trying to suppress them, is fighting against natures laws.


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

I know I am new here...and can come on a little strong...but damn. Apparently, having an opinion that doesn't completely toe the "all non minorities are bad" line or SJW narrative makes you a racist? Apparently, being self reliant and stressing personal responsibility, also makes one a racist?

I wish someone would have told me that sooner!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

$^*()*%#@*&&!!!!!! :vs_mad:

WTH is going on? I can't get rid of my multi post, and I never wuz very smart, so I don't know how to correct it. 
This is just typical of my so-called life, it has turned into a day long brain fart. I had to post something, maybe it will correct things; like a reset.:vs_rain:

[I am listening to Blond Country though, over on AccuRadio, maybe that's it, the blond fog was transferred to me.]


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ken S LaTrans said:


> I know I am new here...and can come on a little strong...but damn. Apparently, having an opinion that doesn't completely toe the "all non minorities are bad" line or SJW narrative makes you a racist? Apparently, being self reliant and stressing personal responsibility, also makes one a racist?
> 
> I wish someone would have told me that sooner!


I just posted another smart aleck comment over there, they are pathetic. Welcome to the fray, and feel free to toss in a few comments over there. Below is my latest:
I am listening to Miranda Lambert's "Kerosene", does that scare anybody here?
If it does, OK, there is room in America for scardy-cats. Now I am listening to Mindy Macready, any body nervous? ;0


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> C'mon, guy. After you buy the first 10,000 rounds of 5.56 NATO, stockpile 1,200 pounds of linotype, own three progressive presses and make all your gunpowder purchases in 8-pound cannisters, don't you think you have enough? It's here I speak from experience.


No. There is rarely enough. I added a Dillon 1050 since this was taken.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ken S LaTrans said:


> No. There is rarely enough. I added a Dillon 1050 since this was taken.


You are certain to fit right in around here.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> I am listening to Miranda Lambert's "Kerosene", does that scare anybody here?


 Great tune. In the video she's pretty Hot!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Great tune. In the video she's pretty Hot!


Yer a man after my own heart Hawg, I am ripping it up on AccuRadio, with Blond Country. [If I mentioned AccuRadio before, I am OK with that.]


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> You are certain to fit right in around here.


I buy PMags for my ARs by the hundred pack from MagPul when they are $8 each if you buy 100. That is how damaged I am...lol.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ken S LaTrans said:


> No. There is rarely enough. I added a Dillon 1050 since this was taken.


Except for the pack of Marlboro cigarettes, your shop looks a lot like mine did. I don't smoke.


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> Except for the pack of Marlboro cigarettes, your shop looks a lot like mine did. I don't smoke.


You're a racist. You assumed I am a smoker. My mangina is sore now, and I need a safe space. This place is scary. :vs_rocking_banana:

Yeah...the smokes are mine. My wife is always on me to quit (she's a trauma surgeon...so you know...she's a pain in the ass when it comes to my health). I want to quit too, but I have given up booze, loose women, and hard living...so coffee and cigarettes are my last vices.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ken S LaTrans said:


> I buy PMags for my ARs by the hundred pack from MagPul when they are $8 each if you buy 100. That is how damaged I am...lol.


I haven't bought magazines by the hundred, but I must have owned 20 magazines over the years. I bought and installed an extension tube on a Remington 870, way back when 5 round tubes were the norm. If I can come up with the money, I am getting another shotgun.

People have considered me crazy, for most of my life, but I don't care. They have tended to be loud-mouth do-nothings, and wouldn't come to my aid; even if 6 men were on me, and killing me. So, to me, you are OK, and normal enough.


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> Yer a man after my own heart Hawg, I am ripping it up on AccuRadio, with Blond Country. [If I mentioned AccuRadio before, I am OK with that.]


Just as an aside....if I wasn't married, I'd do dirty, naughty things to Miranda Lambert and get it on video so I could brag on it.


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> I haven't bought magazines by the hundred, but I must have owned 20 magazines over the years. I bought and installed an extension tube on a Remington 870, way back when 5 round tubes were the norm.
> If I can come up with the money, I am getting another shotgun.
> People have considered me crazy, for most of my life, but I don't care. They have tended to be loud-mouth do-nothings, and wouldn't come to my aid; even if 6 men were on me, and killing me. So, to me, you are OK, and normal enough.


I was a cop for 30 years and I was able to get standard capacity magazines that weren't LE marked during the Clinton ban of 94-2004...so I would pass them on to guys who weren't cops. All these years later, and especially after the last Obama panic when ammo, components, and mags dried up, I would buy in bulk and pass on the deals at cost to other shooters )I shoot IDPA, 3 Gun, USPSA), so I just stay in the habit of jumping on those deals whenever I see them. I buy primers 100K at a time direct from Federal, and powder in 8lb jugs in 2-case lots. I don't plan to be short of mags, powder, or primers in the event of a bad election.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Except for the pack of Marlboro cigarettes, your shop looks a lot like mine did. I don't smoke.


You can always start to smoke Marlboros, if you want to, but you might have to mortgage your house. Those things are $6 a pack around here. When I bought them they were .50 cents.



Ken S LaTrans said:


> Just as an aside....if I wasn't married, I'd do dirty, naughty things to Miranda Lambert and get it on video so I could brag on it.


If I wuz married, I would do things with Miranda, and all it would take, would be a glance from her. No videos though, that looks bad in court, and it would tend to be condemning and damning against me.


Ken S LaTrans said:


> You're a racist. You assumed I am a smoker. My mangina is sore now, and I need a safe space. This place is scary. :vs_rocking_banana:
> 
> Yeah...the smokes are mine. My wife is always on me to quit (she's a trauma surgeon...so you know...she's a pain in the ass when it comes to my health). I want to quit too, but I have given up booze, loose women, and hard living...so coffee and cigarettes are my last vices.


Your mangina?:vs_laugh:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ken S LaTrans said:


> I was a cop for 30 years and I was able to get standard capacity magazines that weren't LE marked during the Clinton ban of 94-2004...so I would pass them on to guys who weren't cops. All these years later, and especially after the last Obama panic when ammo, components, and mags dried up, I would buy in bulk and pass on the deals at cost to other shooters )I shoot IDPA, 3 Gun, USPSA), so I just stay in the habit of jumping on those deals whenever I see them. I buy primers 100K at a time direct from Federal, and powder in 8lb jugs in 2-case lots. I don't plan to be short of mags, powder, or primers in the event of a bad election.


I know a state cop in WV who sold an AR15 to a fellow NG member, just after that Clinton ban was passed. The cop got twice what the gun was worth, and the buyer was a sucker who panicked. 
The deal was conducted at the armory, and there were guns floating around that place, most of the time. I bought one there myself, in a person to person deal, and the guy that sold it to me was a cop.
The Clinton's really have a high regard for themselves, and all they have done is to help unite the conservative people. The Clintons are foolish, and they cannot learn any lessons from life. Thank God for that.


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> You can always start to smoke Marlboros, if you want to, but you might have to mortgage your house. Those things are $6 a pack around here. When I bought them they were .50 cents.
> 
> If I wuz married, I would do things with Miranda, and all it would take, would be a glance from her. No videos though, that looks bad in court, and it would tend to be condemning and damning against me.
> 
> Your mangina?:vs_laugh:


My wife is 10 years younger than I am...super hot...a competitive shooter...and a surgeon. I am not screwing that up. I will just keep Miranda and Taylor as my dirty fantasy girls.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ken S LaTrans said:


> My wife is 10 years younger than I am...super hot...a competitive shooter...and a surgeon. I am not screwing that up. I will just keep Miranda and Taylor as my dirty fantasy girls.


Inarguable logic.


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> I know a state cop in WV who sold an AR15 to a fellow NG member, just after that Clinton ban was passed. The cop got twice what the gun was worth, and the buyer was a sucker who panicked.
> The deal was conducted at the armory, and there were guns floating around that place, most of the time. I bought one there myself, in a person to person deal, and the guy that sold it to me was a cop.
> The Clinton's really have a high regard for themselves, and all they have done is to help unite the conservative people. The Clintons are foolish, and they cannot learn any lessons from life. Thank God for that.


I never made money on the deals. I just passed them on at cost to other shooters. I could live another hundred years and never need to buy another AR. I have been building them for years and accumulated more than I will ever need. Now I just buy or build when the bug hits me.


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> Inarguable logic.


Damned skippy. Our daughter is 14, already hit 5'11" and looks just like her momma in the pic. I am in double trouble.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ken S LaTrans said:


> Damned skippy. Our daughter is 14, already hit 5'11" and looks just like her momma in the pic. I am in double trouble.


Yessir, I believe you may very well be. Good thing you keep enough guns and ammo around to make it difficult for the ruffians.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ken S LaTrans said:


> I never made money on the deals. I just passed them on at cost to other shooters. I could live another hundred years and never need to buy another AR. I have been building them for years and accumulated more than I will ever need. Now I just buy or build when the bug hits me.


Let me say that his morals were not as high as yours; he was an anal-retentive, sour-puss, and always looking to see if someone was breaking a rule. He was OK in most ways, but a little bit nuts or something; with a power complex. There was a prison guard in the unit who was another weirdo, he worked at Lucasville Correctional, and he was married to a doctor himself. I am glad to hear that you are a more normal sort, with too many guns.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ken S LaTrans said:


> Damned skippy. Our daughter is 14, already hit 5'11" and looks just like her momma in the pic. I am in double trouble.


Is she shooting a .38? Now, that is old school, I like that, and the Mickey Mouse shirt is a nice touch too. Maybe you should go over to http://racistreport.org/racist_reports/bigots-at-prepperforums-net/ and let them know, that your 14 year old girl shoots a .38 snub. I am sure that somebody there would wet their pants, when they read it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ken S LaTrans said:


> You're a racist.


Yeah, but to be honest, I'm surprised that you, and the bangers and jihadists-wannabees at the mall cannot tell either. I mean, "Molon Labe"?



> but I have given up booze, loose women, and hard living...so coffee and cigarettes are my last vices.


Ahhh, here is where being a biker has helped me. I found a woman, that when licked, tasted like coffee. And it worked, too. I broke the habit in nothing flat. I never dated a redhead again. Of course, I drink coffee like there's no tomorrow...


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> Is she shooting a .38? Now, that is old school, I like that, and the Mickey Mouse shirt is a nice touch too. Maybe you should go over to Bigots at prepperforums.net | RacistReport.org and let them know, that your 14 year old girl shoots a .38 snub. I am sure that somebody there would wet their pants, when they read it.


That is my wife in the pic. She was shooting a Smith Model 360 in .357 (but loaded with 38+P).

My daughter shoots USPSA, IDPA, and 4Gun with me...but she shoots a Glock 17 or a 9mm 1911 that I built her.


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> Yeah, but to be honest, I'm surprised that you, and the bangers and jihadists-wannabees at the mall cannot tell either. I mean, "Molon Labe"?
> 
> Ahhh, here is where being a biker has helped me. I found a woman, that when licked, tasted like coffee. And it worked, too. I broke the habit in nothing flat. I never dated a redhead again. Of course, I drink coffee like there's no tomorrow...


Amen to that. It's the gang bangers that I had all the fun with. I worked gangs-narcotics for 15 years. Then when the Somalis moved in...then it got fun. They came here as "refugees" and spread like the clap.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*sigh* I wish we had bangers like you do, the real kind. Ours are mostly posers and according to our city police chief we had "50 exchanges" before anyone got hit.

Our first "mall shooting" was a banger that pulled his new pistol out about twenty feet from Santa's Castle and left his finger inside the trigger guard. When his hand came out of his pocket he squeezed off a shot down his thigh. Good thing it was a woman's .32 ACP purse gun.

Our first official hit was an odd one. A bunch of wannabees fired shots at West Towne Mall and didn't hit anything. They ran to the leader's girl friend's apartment. During the stay, the leader thought one of the soldiers was hitting on his woman, so he pulled out the usual dirty Glock, took careful aim at the soldier's chest from about six feet away, fired, and hit the soldier in the hand.

That counts here in Madison. The other one was a fatality. The banger shot the wrong guy in the back of the head. I don't know how to score this. Technically, he completely missed the target.

Now you have to believe me on this, I've seen it. We have a retired Marine (late 70s or early 80s) that has been hired by the Mall to toss out bangers who try to pose as mall walkers. They have given him an electric trike scooter, which he uses to round up and chase out the mob. Since he is not permitted to carry a sidearm, I sit in the food court and wait until the "round up" has been completed peacefully.

Madison is the Capital of Wisconsin, we deserve a better class of criminal.

Another thing, why don't bangers know how to dismantle a Glock for a routine cleaning?


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

I dealt with all of those turds from the wannabe baby gangsters to MS13 and cartel...some of them are just cut from the ragged end of the cloth.

The only gangsters that ever earned any real respect form me were to old school Arizona born latino gangsters. I mean the OGs were were my age or older. They did their business, but they did it with a minimum of fuss and violence...very little actual violence in fact...especially when compared to the African American gangs that were imported from LA in the 80s when crack got big.

You could talk to the OGs if you got a whiff of something coming down, and though they wouldn't rat or snitch, they would head off a lot of shit the younger bucks were getting into. If you had to take one of the OGs on a warrant, they understood it was just business and you could (usually) expect a professional arrest. They were smart enough to know how bad things would go if they didn't, but they also knew that being cooperative in the arrest phase meant less time in the state pen.

Then, being in a border state...we got every piece of shit from every turd world shithole south of the border, and every piece of alleged "refugee" shit from the turd world across the ocean...and things got a lot more "interesting".


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> That is because the other sites tend to ban opinions, for the sake of comity; I was warned at SB when I popped off to a Pagan, and rendered a low opinion of him. Suffice it to say, I dropped that forum, and I still have no regard for Pagans. So what does it really change, when a forum tries to suppress opinions? Nothing, since the effort is always futile; and in the end, it is destructive to freedom and social order. Opinions will always be expressed, since they cannot be extinguished; and trying to suppress them, is fighting against natures laws.


So did you choose to leave SB or did they kick you out? And please define what a pagan is. 
A person may love to use the word F__k all the time so is it wrong for me to suggest that they clean up their language when in public; or is that suppressing one of nature's laws?

As I said in an earlier post this site gets way off subject a lot more than similar sites. It occasionally has some good information and I've found useful information in older posts but it seems that a lot of the more knowledgeable people no longer post on this site. Perhaps if this site was more focused on prepping and a little less focused on race, religion, and stating how they are ready to shoot someone it would have kept some of those more thoughtful posters. Any idiot can brag about how he can pull a trigger, a man has the common sense to stay silent and let his actions do the talking.

Still, there are a lot of good people here who's opinions and knowledge I value. It just takes more searching sometimes because there is also a lot more BS on this site than similar sites. But I suspect this site is declining in visitor/member count, perhaps because it allows the occasional loudmouth to ruin things. I'd prefer to see this site and similar sites increase their traffic. The more people who conceder and prepare the better things will be if SHTF happens.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Elvis said:


> So did you choose to leave SB or did they kick you out? And please define what a pagan is.
> A person may love to use the word F__k all the time so is it wrong for me to suggest that they clean up their language when in public; or is that suppressing one of nature's laws?
> 
> As I said in an earlier post this site gets way off subject a lot more than similar sites. It occasionally has some good information and I've found useful information in older posts but it seems that a lot of the more knowledgeable people no longer post on this site. Perhaps if this site was more focused on prepping and a little less focused on race, religion, and stating how they are ready to shoot someone it would have kept some of those more thoughtful posters. Any idiot can brag about how he can pull a trigger, a man has the common sense to stay silent and let his actions do the talking.
> ...


Once again, thank you for your valuable and constructive input. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Once again, thank you for your valuable and constructive input. :tango_face_wink:


Try not to bite your tounge off Watchman. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> Once again, thank you for your valuable and constructive input. :tango_face_wink:


I didn't realize there was a repeater on this site. Or is Mister Mills incapable of answering for himself/herself?


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Elvis said:


> I didn't realize there was a repeater on this site. Or is Mister Mills incapable of answering for himself/herself?


Folks, I think there's about to be trouble.

T R O U B L E


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Elvis said:


> So did you choose to leave SB or did they kick you out? And please define what a pagan is.
> A person may love to use the word F__k all the time so is it wrong for me to suggest that they clean up their language when in public; or is that suppressing one of nature's laws?
> 
> As I said in an earlier post this site gets way off subject a lot more than similar sites. It occasionally has some good information and I've found useful information in older posts but it seems that a lot of the more knowledgeable people no longer post on this site. Perhaps if this site was more focused on prepping and a little less focused on race, religion, and stating how they are ready to shoot someone it would have kept some of those more thoughtful posters. Any idiot can brag about how he can pull a trigger, a man has the common sense to stay silent and let his actions do the talking.
> ...


So, just to make sure I have this right...

You think there is some good information here but you just want us to cut out the bullshit fun talk and give you the information you are after when you want it?

So we exist to fulfill your desire for information?

So you think we are circus animals that exist for your pleasure?

Really? Go screw yourself pal. We are who we are. If you do not like it, there are plenty of other sites you can visit.

I have marked your name down as one I will never respond to on a legitimate question. Go f$%k yourself!


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

....extra butter on the popcorn please.

Elvi..(I assume the S is silent)...the thing that I think you need to realize about people with a survival or prepared mindset is that the most common trait is _individuality_. Individuals who are possessed of different opinions, thoughts, and ideas which are not "approved by the collective" or by the "hive mind". The right of everyone here does NOT end where your tender feelings begin, nor are they subject to your approval or disapproval.

For example. You may find me offensive. In fact, as I operate on common sense, logic, reason, evidence, and critical thinking...I am sure you will find me offensive because I see no critical thinking in your posts, I only see "critical emotion", and the truth is...my right and the right of everyone else here to be offensive _in your opinion_, doesn't end where your feelings begin.

If you come to me and tell me that you're offended, what you're really saying is that "you're offended and _you want someone to be punished for it_". You feel a need for everyone else to pat your little behind, tell you it's okay, and give you a virtual lollipop to make it all better. If you don't get it, you point and shriek and try to round up the OFFENSE COMMANDOS to come and point and shriek in unison with you.

What you don't count on, and are not intellectually facile enough to understand, is that people who tend to express "uncomfortable" or "offensive" (again, in your opinion) ideas or thoughts don't give half a shit about your need for an emotional diaper.

If you can't handle the "scary" place that is an internet forum...then I would suggest that you just take an overdose of whatever drug is popular among SJWs and the tender of manginas such as yourself, seek out your safe space, and check out at the first sign of a social breakdown or SHTF because you will implode from the real harsh realities of a life without intersectional non-binary cuddle puddles.

In other words...suck it up buttercup.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope this is just getting started, house cleaning every once in a while is a good thing, kinda like a stay cat wondering into the neighborhood.....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Elvis said:


> I didn't realize there was a repeater on this site. Or is Mister Mills incapable of answering for himself/herself?


Of course there is, as it appears you just are not getting it. 
I am not here to be nice or hold a politically correct class. I will simply tell the truth, a truth that can be ugly at times. The real question is &#8230; can you handle it? If your offended now, I suspect your butt hurt will be your undoing in a real situation.

From my worldview this doesn't make me scary, just validates that I should be wary of folks like you.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rstanek said:


> I hope this is just getting started, house cleaning every once in a while is a good thing, kinda like a stay cat wondering into the neighborhood.....


And the problem with stray cats is they piss on the bushes outside the window and stink the place up. I hate the smell of cat piss. A good cat is a flat cat.... thump thump!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ken S LaTrans said:


> ....extra butter on the popcorn please.
> 
> Elvi..(I assume the S is silent)...the thing that I think you need to realize about people with a survival or prepared mindset is that the most common trait is _individuality_. Individuals who are possessed of different opinions, thoughts, and ideas which are not "approved by the collective" or by the "hive mind". The right of everyone here does NOT end where your tender feelings begin, nor are they subject to your approval or disapproval.
> 
> ...


Awesome...but what's an SJW?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Social Justice Wanker. Errr..Warrior.. sorry.


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

Coastie dad said:


> Social Justice Wanker. Errr..Warrior.. sorry.


I think you had it right with "wanker".


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Now wait a second, guys, technically I'm a social justice warrior. I see The Constitution mangled every day, and when that happens--even to the worst dregs of our society--it sets a precedent for you and me. We used to say, _"It's better then ten guilty men go free than one innocent man is wronged."_

Am I a law breaker? Yes, I've carried a switchblade since I first had zits. Got busted in 1979 on a Class A Misdemeanor for carrying a pistol. Yikes, a rival MC had just killed one of our members and I was working as a bill collector. I would have preferred to carry a Gatling Gun.

But I put on my suit, my criminal attorney plead me as "standing mute" and I got time served, a 50 dollar fine and confiscation of the pistol. Now most of you guys are too young to remember "Beretta," or you may remember his parrot, but the theme song said, _"Don't do the crime if you can't do the time."_ I was treated fairly under the law. And I think a Klansman should get the same treatment.

You guys are referring to snowflakes, who technically are anti-social warriors.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

"Social justice warrior" eh? Is it more like socialISM justice? I'm offended by them if they find me offensive. It's a vicious circle...good thing I'm armed in case one of them want to take it to warrior level. (Oh damn...now I sound like one of those extremists that scare all the snowflakes away.) It makes me say, this is not my firearm, this is my snowflake melter! LOL!


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Ok, I give up on this topic. I was just trying to point out that because this site does have a lot more racial and religious heated discussions and loudmouths threatening to shoot people than other prepping sites the article in the OP has a point and probably limits the number of people who would want to contribute to tis site.

You guys can go back to your insults now.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Strange that you walk in someones house and then start to tell them how to set the table. Pretty odd you started with that within your first dozen posts.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Elvis said:


> 1. So did you choose to leave SB or did they kick you out?
> 2.And please define what a pagan is.
> 3.A person may love to use the word F__k all the time so is it wrong for me to suggest that they clean up their language when in public; or is that suppressing one of nature's laws?
> 4.As I said in an earlier post this site gets way off subject a lot more than similar sites. It occasionally has some good information and I've found useful information in older posts but it seems that a lot of the more knowledgeable people no longer post on this site. Perhaps if this site was more focused on prepping and a little less focused on race, religion, and stating how they are ready to shoot someone it would have kept some of those more thoughtful posters.
> ...


1. I flushed the site known as SB, because it was a turd to me.
2. Surely you jest, and you know the meaning of pagan. It is one who has no religion, or worships an idol or nature god. The premiere example of that nature god, would be Pan.
3. That posit is nearly irrelevant to me, and not many people clean up their language anymore. I have noticed that a lot of people are now profane, and desultory in every matter.
4. I have knowledge on some things, and I listen to knowledgeable people, for guidance. My main interest is society though, and not how to start a campfire, or using camo, I learned that in the Army.
5. I have pulled the trigger, but you will seldom see me mention it; and I have pulled the knife, but I seldom mention that. It was badly, let me say that, it ended violently; my actions spoke for me.

You are presumptive, if you think that politics has no place here, that has been the pivot that ruined America, politics I mean.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ken S LaTrans said:


> Amen to that. It's the gang bangers that I had all the fun with. I worked gangs-narcotics for 15 years. Then when the Somalis moved in...then it got fun. They came here as "refugees" and spread like the clap.


Minneapolis has been plagued by Somalis, and it serves them right; the city has embraced a foolish mentality, seeds have been sown there, and crops are being reaped. Or should I say that women are being raped there, by the rejects that the city invited in. Or they were being raped, but maybe they have gotten a handle on things there. I would not trust the average Somali, and I would make them prove themselves to be worthy to be here.

And gangbangers? Now there is so homemade Hell--- just who is it that raises those rejects? Why it is mommy and day reject, who were themselves raised by rejects. There is a vicious cycle at work in America, IMHO.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Once again, thank you for your valuable and constructive input. :tango_face_wink:





hawgrider said:


> Try not to bite your tounge off Watchman. :vs_laugh:





Elvis said:


> I didn't realize there was a repeater on this site. Or is Mister Mills incapable of answering for himself/herself?


Ha, ha, ha! This thread has turned out to be great fun, it is one of my better ones; my threads usually end up in the graveyard of forgetfulness. Thanks guys!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Inor said:


> So, just to make sure I have this right...
> 
> You think there is some good information here but you just want us to cut out the bullshit fun talk and give you the information you are after when you want it?
> 
> ...


And I thought that I was blunt, I am merely an amateur in comparison to Inor.



Ken S LaTrans said:


> ....extra butter on the popcorn please.
> 
> Elvi..(I assume the S is silent)...the thing that I think you need to realize about people with a survival or prepared mindset is that the most common trait is _individuality_. Individuals who are possessed of different opinions, thoughts, and ideas which are not "approved by the collective" or by the "hive mind". The right of everyone here does NOT end where your tender feelings begin, nor are they subject to your approval or disapproval.
> 
> ...


Ow! Once again, another blunt response: the level of honesty in this thread is pretty high, but not out of order, and everyone is free to defend themselves here. And that is something that I did not find at SB, and some other forums.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Elvis said:


> Ok, I give up on this topic. I was just trying to point out that because this site does have a lot more racial and religious heated discussions and loudmouths threatening to shoot people than other prepping sites the article in the OP has a point and probably limits the number of people who would want to contribute to tis site.
> 
> You guys can go back to your insults now.





MisterMills357 said:


> 1. I flushed the site known as SB, because it was a turd to me.
> 2. Surely you jest, and you know the meaning of pagan. It is one who has no religion, or worships an idol or nature god. The premiere example of that nature god, would be Pan.
> 3. That posit is nearly irrelevant to me, and not many people clean up their language anymore. I have noticed that a lot of people are now profane, and desultory in every matter.
> 4. I have knowledge on some things, and I listen to knowledgeable people, for guidance. My main interest is society though, and not how to start a campfire, or using camo, I learned that in the Army.
> ...


To put things in a true perspective, and specifically to comment #1 in Mister Mills response &#8230; it would appear that Elvis is a turd to. :vs_lol:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> To put things in a true perspective, and specifically to comment #1 in Mister Mills response &#8230; it would appear that Elvis is a turd to. :vs_lol:


Maybe there is hope for good things to come of it in the end. Elvis has posted some good stuff; but then, he has posted some things, that weren't good. Time will tell the tale with Elvis.


----------

